# Oberon Butterfly,Van Gogh Iris,, NO MORE NAKED KINDLE (photos)



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay Ladies (and gents)

My Oberon Butterfly came today.. but before I pry it from my tree of life and decalgirl crest skin I need to figure out which skin to use. I have the music notes which I could use, but I wanted something bolder.. Energy Blossom is not the right color so help me pick out a skin for my Oberon Butterfly and my decalgirl skin.

The Butterfly in the link looks blue, but it is really a deep purple.

http://oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=926

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,289.htm

Here are the links to both if you dont want to spend time looking.. I am totally confused.

Thanks! Help!


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

I ordered this one: http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,15858.htm
to go with the butterfly cover. I got the skin yesterday but am waiting to receive the cover. I read on another thread that someone bought the atomic one to go with the butterfly cover.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Here are the links to both if you dont want to spend time looking.. I am totally confused.
> 
> Thanks! Help!


Patrizia-- The Van Gogh Irises skin looks like it has some purple in it. Or maybe the Monet Waterlilies skin would work? And either of those would probably work with your Tree of Life cover as well.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought the butterflies cover myself.  My first question is, does it look as nice in person?  
I bought the Monet Water Lillies skin.  Neither are here yet so i don't have a conclusive answer for you.  For me it was a choice, as WC has pointed out, between Monet or Van Gogh.  I love both.  Choose water lillies because I hoped the colors were a bit more compatible.  Hard to tell on line though.  
Let us know what you decide.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I ordered the Butterfly cover and also the Whimsical (sp?)  they have both been shipped. shipping time to alaska can take ages... so I wait.  
sylvia


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sylvia, can I ask how long it took between your ordering and the time they shipped?  I'm obsessed with my covers and skin getting here.  I did not preorder them as I was on the list to be delivered in March, and OMG, IT'S HERE RIGHT THIS VERY SECOND!!!!!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

the cover ... 10-11 days.  I can't wait.  do you know where directions are to change the screen saver  -that has me worried.
Sylvia


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

bebobthefrog said:


> I ordered this one: http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,15858.htm
> to go with the butterfly cover. I got the skin yesterday but am waiting to receive the cover. I read on another thread that someone bought the atomic one to go with the butterfly cover.


This is the same skin I have (whimsical) and originally ordered it in hopes that one there would be a butterfly oberon cover. The "purple" on this skin inot going to match the deep purple of the cover. It has too much red in it so that it is kinda pinkish or plum. However, since most of the skin is black, it might be OK.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is a picture of the Butterfly cover. The purple is a deep royal purple, I love it. I have more over on the other thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sylvia said:


> the cover ... 10-11 days. I can't wait. do you know where directions are to change the screen saver -that has me worried.
> Sylvia


Our own Leslie has great instructions in her VERY GOOD book, available via Whispernet immediately!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001F7AGHE?tag=kbpst-20&camp=14573&creative=327641&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B001F7AGHE&adid=06PDESMRBB39PCYXNDCH&

And, we have threads in Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting about installing the screensavers.

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the updates.. I saw the atomic.. not really my taste. I do like the Iris Van Gogh and the Water Lily , as you said it would go also with the Tree of Life cover.. I did have the energy blossom to go with it but its too pink less purple as I said this one is a deep purple.

Nice to know the whimical may not be a match, so I think the two suggested are the ones i will go with..

I ended up ordering the Van Gogh Iris and this one. I like those butterflies and may look good with the cover since it is more white in it

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17958.htm


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad you made your choice Patrizia.  Hope your wait is a short one.  BTW, does anyone know how long decalgirl's wait is?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I appreciated the help from you guys!

I know when I ordered the first time it only took a few days but with the holidays it would be longer would be my guess..


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

A couple of things.
I placed my order at Oberon for a butterfly cover w/corners yesterday morning when i discovered my kindle was shipping immediately.  I just checked Oberon's site and my cover is already in Louisville, KY.  If it makes the same progress my kindle did, I will have it tomorrow afternoon.  WOW.

The second thing is that you can check your tracking information directly from the Oberon site without posting tracking number onto the UPS site.  Nice touch.
debbie


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

My cover was not ordered by me through oberon so it was a lovely and unexpected suprise that was sent from them. So the fact I have it at all really just a nice wonderful thoughtful gesture that was so appreciated and as I said unexpected


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> My cover was not ordered by me through oberon so it was a lovely and unexpected suprise that was sent from them. So the fact I have it at all really just a nice wonderful thoughtful gesture that was so appreciated and as I said unexpected


Patrizia,

That's awesome! The people at Oberon are the _*best!*_

And I haven't even ordered one of their covers [yet] 

Marci


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Marci

I have two.. the butterfly and the tree of life, they are amazing!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay, I haven't looked yet again at the skins, but a yellow skin would look great against a purple cover. Oh, big congrates on your new butterfly cover. When I check out the skins for you, if I come up with something else, I'll let you know right away.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> My cover was not ordered by me through oberon so it was a lovely and unexpected suprise that was sent from them. So the fact I have it at all really just a nice wonderful thoughtful gesture that was so appreciated and as I said unexpected


Patrizia that was so nice of them to send you the Butterfly cover. Enjoy the cover. I already ordered two covers from Oberon. I will have to wait a whle before I order the Butterfly.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Skins arrived.. the Van Gogh Iris is really gorgeous in person pictures do not do it justice.. the butterfly skin is very pretty as well.. can't decide.. oh what to do.. what to do.. LOL


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Skins arrived.. the Van Gogh Iris is really gorgeous in person pictures do not do it justice.. the butterfly skin is very pretty as well.. can't decide.. oh what to do.. what to do.. LOL


Maybe a second Kindle....

Eric


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Patrizia, keep us posted and hope you can post pics.  I'm very curious as to what the Van Gogh looks like.  I had such a hard time NOT ordering that one to go with my Oberon butterfly.
debbie


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Eric you are too funny!!!

Debbie I will try to post them tonight.. I LOVE the IRis and I think that is the way I will go since it will go with both my butterfly and tree of life.. I was pleased at how pretty in person that one was..


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay I was asked for photos so here it is.. these are the two skins I bought, and though I like the butterfly field (the picture is not as pretty as it is in person)

I fell in love with the Iris and it will go well with my Tree of Life cover also.. I know I am half blind but for some reason this skin took forever to line up.. but here are the final results!! I LOVE the purple lining in the butterfly as well, I had not noticed that before.. so here we are NO MORE NAKED KINDLE.. THANKS to all of you who helped me decide.. I didnt even notice the van gogh until you guys pointed it out.. _(pictures taken in my kitchen with cell phone NOT the best lighting) but here goes._

Butterfly Cover by Oberon



















Butterfly cover FULLY OPEN front and back view (several of you have asked)










Van Gogh Iris in package










Van Gosh in Kindle Butterfly case (LOVE the purple leather/suede middle)










Close up










Other Choice.. Butterfly Field I may use later


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia: I love the Butterfly cover and the skin. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia, that is just beautiful!!!  Thanks for sharing.

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I just added a front and back view of the cover.. several people have asked so I put in a new photo of the cover open   enjoy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to merge this thread with Patrizia's new thread about her choice!

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL its why I started the new thread.. all that photo work I didnt want it to get lost..  but thanks for changing the title to the new one.. I appreciate that!!! (so they know the naked kindle is now dressed.. LOL)


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

very nice, i have tree of life/quest skin myself.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I had tree of life and crest (is that the same as the quest?) not sure but I loved it and finally changed it this week.. I thought if I want to go back to my TOL this would be perfect, it matched both really well


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia--sorry!  Sometimes I forget, I read all the posts sorted by new first, so the newest posts are always first....

It's only two pages, though... Forgive me?  Plus I think it's interesting to see the back story!   

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL hey you kept my headline I was happy to see it .. so it was appreciated .. I figure after a few pages people get bored.. but your right two pages.. not a big deal .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> LOL hey you kept my headline I was happy to see it .. so it was appreciated .. I figure after a few pages people get bored.. but your right two pages.. not a big deal .


Hey, the word NAKED in the subject is a big draw! You oughta do PR or something, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Gee PR for a career.. why didn't I think of that ... genius i tell you.. LOL.. oh wait its on my business card.. HOW did that get there.. you are TOOOOO funny girl!! Naked is always a crowd pleaser though you have a point


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thought I'd bump your photos, they are so gorgeous!

Betsy



Patrizia said:


> Okay I was asked for photos so here it is.. these are the two skins I bought, and though I like the butterfly field (the picture is not as pretty as it is in person)
> 
> I fell in love with the Iris and it will go well with my Tree of Life cover also.. I know I am half blind but for some reason this skin took forever to line up.. but here are the final results!! I LOVE the purple lining in the butterfly as well, I had not noticed that before.. so here we are NO MORE NAKED KINDLE.. THANKS to all of you who helped me decide.. I didnt even notice the van gogh until you guys pointed it out.. _(pictures taken in my kitchen with cell phone NOT the best lighting) but here goes._
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

awww you are too sweet.. they took forever.. well the skin did for some reason I was losing my mind lining that up.. I have a cracked optic nerve so everything my left eye sees is a downhill curve to start with and then its like confetti.. work that with this skin and its like telling me to sit in the corner of a round room.. UGH.. LOL


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice skin, thank you for the pictures! I almost replaced mine with that one, but have stuck with my humidor skin.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I will have to check that out.. as it is i have a few I ordered I have never used. but humidor sounds interesting


----------



## wvu90 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok, so I am new to the Kindle world.  My husband has ordered me one for my birthday today, so I am anxiously waiting for it.  I have been reading about the different covers and love this purple butterfly one.  I was just wondering if the leather is soft enough that you can fold the cover back when you are reading, so that it is not in the way?  I can't wait to get one ordered and get my kindle.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

wvu90 said:


> Ok, so I am new to the Kindle world. My husband has ordered me one for my birthday today, so I am anxiously waiting for it. I have been reading about the different covers and love this purple butterfly one. I was just wondering if the leather is soft enough that you can fold the cover back when you are reading, so that it is not in the way? I can't wait to get one ordered and get my kindle. Thanks for your help.


I have the same butterfly cover, and yes, it is extremely soft and folds back very easily. I ordered this one and an M-edge. I like the M-edge, but as everyone else has raved about here, the Oberon's are wonderful quality. 
debbie


----------



## wvu90 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for the quick reply.  One other question.  Is it better to have the velcro or straps?  I like the look of just the velcro, but didn't know if will be enough to keep it in place.  Thanks again.  I'm sure I will  have many questions.  Especially when I finally get my Kindle. )


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Questions seem to be what everyone loves best around here, so no problem.  I have the straps and like them very much.  The top right corner strap is smaller than the others and slips off easily for ease in turning the unit on and off.  I know others have said they like their velco.  I don't recall anyone saying that they had both and compared side by side.  
debbie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think LR (LuckyRainbow) has had both....

I have the velcro, it is very secure and I like the "floating" look.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh Patrizia, I love that purple butterfly cover & your Van Gogh Iris skin. The skin looks better on your pics than when I saw them on Decal Girl's site. Next year, I'm getting that skin. 
To wvu90, I got The Tree of Life cover in velcro. It's very secure. 
Toby


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

wvu90 said:


> Ok, so I am new to the Kindle world. My husband has ordered me one for my birthday today, so I am anxiously waiting for it. I have been reading about the different covers and love this purple butterfly one. I was just wondering if the leather is soft enough that you can fold the cover back when you are reading, so that it is not in the way? I can't wait to get one ordered and get my kindle. Thanks for your help.


Wvu90-

Welcome to the Kindleboards and congratulations on your pending Kindle! Glad to see you here in Accessories, a well-dressed Kindle is a must, LOL! Also check out the Book Corner for free, bargain and favorite book recommendations and the Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting to learn lots about your Kindle while you wait!

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have both tree of life and butterfly and both of mine are velcro.. I was very anti velcro but trust me you would have to YANK that thing hard to get it to come out.. VERY secure.. I like the floating look as well because of the skins I like to keep it open.. my medge of course has corners and that works as well..its just a personal choice

Toby 

I too was iffy on the van gogh, someone here suggested it and I thought I would give it a shot, in person it is really gorgeous and looks great with the butterfly.. I would have never put it togther without the suggestions (I wish I could remember who mentioned it first).. but I love it.. and I am loving my Oberons...  Also this skin will go well with both my Tree of Life and the Butterfly.

I am curious.. why wait until next year to order the skin?? 

Wvu90

Welcome.. If you want to order an Oberon they will be back in production on Jan 14.. however hang out until then.. this is a friendly board with lots of wonderful people here!


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

Patrizia,  Did you put the velcro on the skin or on the Kindle.  If it is on the skin is it secure and what happens when you take the Kindle out-does it pull on the skin or does the skin stay in place.  I have to return my Oberon-I got one of the first ones with the defective corners and they interfere with my Kindle.  I am thinking of ordering the velcro.  Let me know if it works with the skins or not.


----------



## wvu90 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  You are all so nice and helpful.  I am really leaning toward the Butterfly with velcro.  I love purple!!!  Now just have to decide on a skin.  This is so bad, I won't even be getting my Kindle until the end of Feb. and I am already ordering stuff for it. hehe  Thanks again for answering all my questions.  I have really enjoyed this forum and am learning alot.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Theresl

I don't bother putting the skin on the back, I like the velcro with the Oberon because I like the floating look and it is very secure (believe me I was anti velcro).. but I saw no reason to put it on the back since it does not come out of my Oberon case and it won't be seen at all.. it seems like a lot of extra work for no reason..  so the velcro is right on my kindle.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Theresl
> 
> I don't bother putting the skin on the back, I like the velcro with the Oberon because I like the floating look and it is very secure (believe me I was anti velcro).. but I saw no reason to put it on the back since it does not come out of my Oberon case and it won't be seen at all.. it seems like a lot of extra work for no reason.. so the velcro is right on my kindle.


I do not put the skin on the back of my Kindle either. I also have the velcro. When I change the skin I do not want to keep having to change the velcro.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Exactly! seems like more hassle then its worth and it can't be seen anyway


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advice.  I think no skin on the back is the plan.  I will exchange my cornered Oberon for a velcro one.  I use the usb port as we have no whispernet in my area.  I have to wait until after Jan.12 though, since Oberon is taking a break.
Happy New Year to all us Kindlers.
Thresel


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I so enjoy the Oberon cover (butterfly). I like the feel.

I did get a skin. I placed it on and successfully changed screen saver. I was not happy with feel and color. One thing to say. I was able to remove and place skin back on pages it came on (minus the buttons). I could place back on if I wanted. 

My naked kindle in butterfly cover is perfect.

Sylvia


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Lol.. see even nudists can be happy.. 

I got spoiled and now with it all white i found it distracting, go figure.. but I love we are now having options in skins and covers.. a year ago they simply didn't exist at all!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Exactly! seems like more hassle then its worth and it can't be seen anyway


That is true Patrizia and like you I will not be taking the Kindle out of the Oberon Kindle cover anyway.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

thresel said:


> Patrizia, Did you put the velcro on the skin or on the Kindle. If it is on the skin is it secure and what happens when you take the Kindle out-does it pull on the skin or does the skin stay in place. I have to return my Oberon-I got one of the first ones with the defective corners and they interfere with my Kindle. I am thinking of ordering the velcro. Let me know if it works with the skins or not.


I am not Patrizia but just to say...

I have the velcro on my skin. It is working just fine. If I ever change the skin (doubtful) I might leave the old skin there, or else just stick new velcro on my Kindle itself.

My daughter got a skin for Christmas and already had velcro on her Kindle. She didn't bother with the back. My son got a skin with and my hand-me-down M-edge case so he did put the skin on the back. All a matter of situation and preference, I think.

L


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I didn't put the skin on the back either & I have the velcro. I absolutely love it - cover & skin!!!! I was also one that did not want to put velcro on my Kindle. It's even easier for me to get my finger behind the Kindle to turn on the whispernet, than with my M-edge cover. In the future, when I get another Oberon Cover, I decided that I will get the velcro version again.  
Patrizi, hi, I just got 2 skins recently. I have the Leopard Spots skin on with The Tree of Life Cover. It's an awesome combination. I just love the skin. It looks so realistic, I almost feel like I can touch the fur. Goes with my faux fur winter coat, as a matter of fact, so I get a chuckle whenever I see it. I also got the blue, Winter Star Dust, I think that's the name, because of the discount. I'm a sucker for a discount.  Someone posted it here & it looked so pretty. I may be putting that on in May or June. Then, I'll keep that skin on until the cold weather in next November or December. Then, my plan is to order another skin or 2. I don't know if I will put back on my Leopard Spots skin again for the cold weather, & wait to try another skin in the warmer weather. 
Toby


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, thanks to those who posted pictures!  I've been eying the purple butterfly, but wondered if the color was darker than it appeared on the website.  (In this case, it's a good thing; was very disappointed that the World Tree was much darker than the teal it appeared to be.)  I'm still holding out to see what they add in January, though!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Tobi

I had not thought of the leopard with it , that would be gorgeous.. more skins.. just what I need..

the reason I dont put them om the back is i tend to change them.. and the front is hard enough for me to line up with my vision issues... and I am too lazy.. LOL


----------



## Lady Blue (Dec 30, 2008)

I am brand new to the world of Kindle.  I FINALLY won a refurbed one on ebay today after trying numerous times to get one UNDER $400. (mission accomplished) 

I first read about the Oberon covers (and the $75.00 cost) tonight on this board and thought, there is NO WAY I would pay so much for a *cover*.  Well, then I saw the picture of the purple butterfly cover and all I can say is OH.MY.GOD!

I *have* to have one...how do I find it?  PLEASE! Miss Kindle will be here in a few days.

Michele 
(who is obsessed with butterflies and has 3 butterfly tattoos on her body)


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The company is Oberon Design: http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=66

However they are on their annual vacation right now.

"We take a traditional inventory & vacation period every year between Dec. 23th, reopening on Jan. 12th, 2009. We welcome all your orders so feel free to place orders on our site while we are on our break. Just keep in mind that we will not begin to ship orders until the 15-16th of January."


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Lady Blue said:


> I am brand new to the world of Kindle. I FINALLY won a refurbed one on ebay today after trying numerous times to get one UNDER $400. (mission accomplished)
> 
> I first read about the Oberon covers (and the $75.00 cost) tonight on this board and thought, there is NO WAY I would pay so much for a *cover*. Well, then I saw the picture of the purple butterfly cover and all I can say is OH.MY.GOD!
> 
> ...


The pictures don't do it justice. It's much, much prettier in person. (If possible) TRUST ME! And it's worth every penny, and the wait. I doubt I'll be another cover from anyone other than Oberon in the future... (although, don't hold me to that, I have no willpower when it comes to accessorizing my Kindle)


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Lady Blue, the Oberons are worth every penny and more. I absolutely love my Celtic Hounds. Words can not do justice to the feel and smell of the leather. Makes reading a multi-sensual experience.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the Whimsical Decal girl skin, I got it with my Kindle that my hubby got me for Christmas.  However, I decided not to get the butterfly cover, felt it wouldn't match.  For some reason I was drawn to the Tree of Life cover (so much detail).  My hubby ordered me one yesterday, $90(shipping and tax), yikes!  He had witnessed my Kindle falling on my head a few times with the original cover, felt bad and well got it for me.  This morning I was reading, the Kindle slid out of its cover and split my lip open!  Ouch, money well worth spending   So what Decal girl skin matches the tree of life?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I ordered my Sky Dragon oberon last week. To match it I ordered the Zen Revisited (black) skin to go with it. I figured the sky dragon was a chinese dragon so the zen which was bamboo would go great with it.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Patrizia,

Do you think the Van Gogh Iris skin would go with the original Medge red leather case?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Patricia said:


> Patrizia,
> 
> Do you think the Van Gogh Iris skin would go with the original Medge red leather case?


Welcome Patricia and congrats on your first post! Please go to *The Intro/Welcome Board * and tell us more about yourself. Glad you are here, we have fun!

Linda


----------



## Lady Blue (Dec 30, 2008)

I just ordered the Butterfly cover today...can't wait to get it!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I ordered my Sky Dragon oberon last week. To match it I ordered the Zen Revisited (black) skin to go with it. I figured the sky dragon was a chinese dragon so the zen which was bamboo would go great with it.


*I was going to go for that combination with my Sky Dragon but then I saw the Rozi pattern for the iPhone and asked if they could make one for the Kindle...the combination works beautifully  I was a bit worried that it would be too "busy" to read with but I don't even notice it 








*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Lol.. see even nudists can be happy..
> 
> I got spoiled and now with it all white i found it distracting, go figure.. but I love we are now having options in skins and covers.. a year ago they simply didn't exist at all!


*How many skins have you bought so far LOL, I love options too but my husband just recently saw Jinx's charger and he commented that I was crazy for skinning it too 

Great combo on the Butterfly with the Iris skin *


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *my husband just recently saw Jinx's charger and he commented that I was crazy for skinning it too *


But it came FREE with the Kindle skin!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> But it came FREE with the Kindle skin!


*LMAO, that is the exact answer that I gave him *


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Chyna

I love your combo as well that is really gorgeous in your photos!

I have ummm lets see.. 11 covers (including strangedog, Medge and Oberons) and six skins but have only used two so far.. I think it said it before you people are a bad influence! LOL I never even heard of decal girl until I came here and NOW I find she can cover all my toys!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Chyna, I love that skin as well. Goes well with your cover. I also have a skin on my charger. My charger looks so cool. LOL! I have 1 M-edge cover & 1 Oberon cover, & 2 skins. Welcome to the Kindle Assessories Collectors Klub, or, should I say, welcome to the obsession.
Toby


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Chyna
> 
> I love your combo as well that is really gorgeous in your photos!
> 
> I have ummm lets see.. 11 covers (including strangedog, Medge and Oberons) and six skins but have only used two so far.. I think it said it before you people are a bad influence! LOL I never even heard of decal girl until I came here and NOW I find she can cover all my toys!


*Thanks ladies!!

That is some collection Patrizia ;-p I'll have to save up for another Oberon, though I truly love the one I have. I doubt that I'll be changing Jinx's skin anytime soon as he matches my iPhone, though if I do change his cover someday, I may have to consider it *


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Lady Blue said:


> I just ordered the Butterfly cover today...can't wait to get it!


I LOVE my Butterfly cover. The quality is really great. It just feels so nice to hold it. Hope you enjoy yours as well.


----------

